# All I Want Is "Juicy"



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello All,

This is my first post about my chis.

I am going to start off with introducing Mimi. She is 1 year and 3 months a fawn/cream chihuahua. She is a princess and a diva and she loves cameras, treats, and JUICY COUTURE.

Anyways here are some pictures of her posing with some of her Juicy Couture stuff.

There is a cameo of Ecko (my other chihuahua) Lets see if you can spot him.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I love Juicy!!!! Mimi is officially the most Juicy-ed dog here!  
My girls just have one hoodie each, which they dont even wear. So, when it comes to Juicy, I buy for ME! 

Mimi is absolutely adorable!!! And I THINK I spot Ecko in the first way wayyyyyy in the back, on the left side. I'm not wearing my glasses though, so I could just be seeing things, LOL! 

Welcome to board, you'll enjoy it here


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow! and I thought my munchkins were spoiled lol. But she is a cute lil princess!!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome!! I've never seen that much Juicy anywhere!  Spoiled litte Diva - just like she should be! What's Ecko's passion? He's a cutie too!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

I will do photoshoot for Ecko later when i get all his stuff together...he likes many things =)


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> I love Juicy!!!! Mimi is officially the most Juicy-ed dog here!
> My girls just have one hoodie each, which they dont even wear. So, when it comes to Juicy, I buy for ME!
> 
> Mimi is absolutely adorable!!! And I THINK I spot Ecko in the first way wayyyyyy in the back, on the left side. I'm not wearing my glasses though, so I could just be seeing things, LOL!
> ...


yeah i totally love juicy couture stuff for dogs! they are so cute and i love the way they fit. They are also very warm and practical for the weather here in WA. Mimi started with one juicy sweater, but well like chihuahuas once you have one juicy you have to get more =).


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

totally diva'd out....lol. good thing i didnt get a girl  males seem to not care if they just play with a smelly sock hehehe but that house looks so cute!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Mimi and Ecko are sweet. We love pics, keep em coming.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

You have a little princess there I love juicy too they have lot of good things


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Oh wow so cute  

I love the bed, where did you get it from? I want a nice pink bed for Bella!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gemma* said:


> Oh wow so cute
> 
> I love the bed, where did you get it from? I want a nice pink bed for Bella!


I got the bed from ebay. Mimi loves it. She likes to hide in it. =)


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Awwww she's spoiled rotten lol. Cookie had a blue juicy dog tag.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the board 

Your pups are cute  I love that little bed and all those accessories. I don't have a lot of clothes for my 2 and when I do buy them something it's cheap lol.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Kristin said:


> Welcome to the board
> 
> Your pups are cute  I love that little bed and all those accessories. I don't have a lot of clothes for my 2 and when I do buy them something it's cheap lol.


i got a good deal on most of the clothing on ebay. I only paid like $20-25 for each sweater. You just have to hunt for them ^^.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

that's a lot of juicy .....your chis is very cute..


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Mimi is adorable in all her little divaness. I so wished mine would wear clothes.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

BABY BABS said:


> Mimi is adorable in all her little divaness. I so wished mine would wear clothes.


When i put Mimi's first sweater on when she was puppy I knew she was going to be diva because she didn't mind them at all. I think she realized that the sweater keeps her warm during the cold climate here in WA. =)


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww.. HOW CUTE!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Mimi is so sweet! This is like where's Mario--only it's where's Mimi!  I can't wait until you feature Ecko!


----------



## Princess Tia (Sep 27, 2008)

she is a doll, so spoiled!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

chi hua hua said:


> Mimi is so sweet! This is like where's Mario--only it's where's Mimi!  I can't wait until you feature Ecko!


Sorry I didn't get this one. What is where's Mario? Yeah I dont know what to feature for Ecko yet...still thinking ^^.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww Too cute!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

i just ordered a new juicy shirt for Mimi. I am so excited for it to arrive! It is a heart tank and it pictured below with a yorkie model. I will add pictures of Mimi in it one I have it =).


----------



## lovelylamb (Jun 14, 2009)

Waiushaoting said:


> i just ordered a new juicy shirt for Mimi. I am so excited for it to arrive! It is a heart tank and it pictured below with a yorkie model. I will add pictures of Mimi in it one I have it =).


I love that! So cute!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

the juicy tank came but it was way too small for some reason...I always get XS for mimi and it always fits her perfect. For some reason the juicy tanks were made much smaller. Anyways I sent the tank back to the store and the new tank should arrive sometime this week.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

update on the juicy tank. I ordered a small this time around and now it is way too big >.>. I guess there is no size that fits Mimi for this design. =(


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Very cute! I think you need Juicy addicts anonymous!


----------



## riverchick247 (Jul 23, 2009)

Mimi is SO cute!! I love all the Juicy stuff! Wish I could afford that much Juicy stuff for my puppers...............Heading off to ebay right now.............


----------

